# Mixing Guide for Killing Bermuda in Zoysia



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Often is the case we want to kill Bermuda in Zoysia.

Currently popular option is to use Fusilade II mixed with Turflon Ester.

To make things easy and standardized I am going to try to show how much of the active ingredient should be mixed based off instructions I have seen.
*
According to Fusilade II Label (Fluazifop-P-butyl 24.5% ):*
*Spot Spray*: 0.75oz/1k *0.245 = *0.18375oz*/1k Fluazifop-P-butyl
*Additional Spec states*: 3-6oz/A = (3/43560)*1000 = 0.068870523415978oz/1k *0.245 = *0.0168-0.0337oz*/1k Fluazifop-P-butyl
*Over Spray*: 3-4oz/a = *0.0168-0.0224oz*/1k Fluazifop-P-butyl

*According to Gordons Ornamec 170 (Fluazifop-P-butyl 1.7%):*

*Spot Treatment*: 1.3oz/1k * 0.017 = *0.0221oz*/1k Fluazifop-P-butyl

So when using only Fluazifop-P-butyl you see the common rates of:
0.07oz/1k for Fusilade II
and 
1.3oz/1k for Ornamec 170 which is actually higher.

Most appear to go with the 0.07 rate for Fusilade II rather than a slightly higher rate due to the potential to over mix because of the very small amount of product needed.

Now lets take a look at the mixing instructions we have from: https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W237.pdf

First they do not state what their source of Turflon Ester is so we assume for the below that the 60.45% concentration was used.
Second we see that they used the 3-4oz/a spec of Fusilade II that on the high end about matches the amount of Fluazifop-P-butyl when used in Ornamec 170 at label rate.

Thus we can see that we can match the 32oz/a rate of Turflon Ester to either product when following those products at their label rate. Thus Turflon Ester would be 0.7346oz/1k for a product of 60.45% or converted you need to add 0.4440771349862259oz/1k of triclopyr.

So regardless of what products you are using just ensure that you have a mix that looks like: (active ingredients)
*~0.022oz/1k of Fluazifop-P-butyl
~0.444oz/1k of triclopyr*

I hope this information helps those who are using various sources of Fluazifop-P-butyl and triclopyr figure out how much product they need to use.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

What are you using for Turflon ester?
Hi-Yield Triclopyr Ester appears to be the best value although you could pickup the Ortho version (lower concentration) at HD in most places.


----------



## Ppb1203 (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks so much for the mixing guidance. Planning to do some Common Bermuda kill in Zoysia this coming spring and your information will help immensely so as not to harm my Zoysia,


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Does everyone follow the mowing suggestion of no mowing before or after 7 days of applying? That's a long time in reel mowing world.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

rvczoysia said:


> Does everyone follow the mowing suggestion of no mowing before or after 7 days of applying? That's a long time in reel mowing world.


I tried this mixture once, but decided against it because TLDR. The zoysia didn't show any injury, but wasn't growing either, so you shouldn't have any issues with 7 days for post-application.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

rvczoysia said:


> Does everyone follow the mowing suggestion of no mowing before or after 7 days of applying? That's a long time in reel mowing world.


Well managed, not overfertilized or over watered Zoysia should be able to make it 7 days between mowings.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyone tried this lately with good results and willing to sell some smaller amounts?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@lacrossekite see threads on Fusilade, but yes. Need to know the fundamentals written so well in the "dfw wand" thread, page uno

I have plenty of the above for my sod farm


----------

